# Operation: Attention



## C.F.L. (15 Feb 2012)

Hello all, this is my first post on army.ca, so please don't behead me if I am posting this is the wrong place or if it is indeed a re-post. 

Okay, so I have been asking up and down the chain forever what exactly they are looking for in Operation: Attention (any specific courses I can take, etc...) in hopes of getting myself a deployment. From NCMs to NCOs to Officers, I haven't had a straight answer, and no one seems to know what positions they will need in the future, so I was just wondering if an infanteer Cpl. in the army reserves who has NEVER served a tour before has any possible chance of being deployed. I have 404s, more specifically A1, B1, MilCot, LSVW with trailer and MLVW. I also have DP2A, but I am not sure they care. My security clearance is in the process of becoming green, but it isn't yet. I would imagine they need Cpl's as gate security, tower, CP's or just plain GD's but no one can help me out on what they are looking for.

Is there a possibility for deployment? If not, I don't see another conflict happening for a long time where the Canadian Army would be deployed thus a long and boring haul for any army reservist who has never had a tour.


Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TN2IC (15 Feb 2012)

TCCC would be a helpful course to get on, if you can. It's in my goal plan.

Regards,
TN


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Feb 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> TCCC would be a helpful course to get on, if you can. It's in my goal plan.



Its only valid for the operation you're deploying on, or else you have to do a refresher course. Or if you're Gagetown, you make everyone do the full course again... 

Attention needs reservists, if you don't have a tour you are apparently going to the top of the pile. 404s would definitely help, it would open up driver spots.


----------



## T.I.M. (20 Feb 2012)

As infantry you're looking mainly at force protection and advisor staff.   Force pro doesn't do so much gate guard (the gates are already manned by other nations, although we take a turn), but does a lot of convoy runs, so driver qualifications are a requirement (RG is great if you have it).  Unfortunately those positions are going to go to whichever batallion is up, and they're unlikely to have a shortage of people to fill them with.   Keep an eye out for messages and throw your name in if the opportunity presents, but have a realistic view of your chances.

And in February of 2001 who knew we'd be in Afghanistan a year later?  You never know what the future holds.


----------



## observor 69 (23 Feb 2012)

Afghan violence rages over Quran burning 

Violence over the burning of copies of the Quran by NATO troops at a military base in Afghanistan has spread, prompting the US president to issue an apology and the Afghan government to demand trial and punishment for those responsible.

As protests over the incident continued for a third day on Thursday, the death toll of Afghan demonstrators rose to 12.

In a separate incident, two US soldiers were killed when an "individual wearing the Afghan army uniform" opened fire on them at a military base in Khogyani in eastern Nangarhar province, Mohammad Hassan, the district's governor, told the AFP news agency.

"As the protesters approached the American base here, an ANA [Afghan] soldier in the base opened fire on American soldiers, killing two soldiers," Hassan said.

More at  LINK


----------



## Pil (24 Feb 2012)

There are a host of variables friend. Your B vehicle 404's isn't going to help too much I'm afraid. All travel is done in Armoured vehicles. The reason no one knows is the mission is rather "fluid" and ever changing. It's hard to predict day to day much less nine months from now.  Every camp is different and everyone has a different work load. Some guys are travelling the city twice a day, 15 hours a day and some camps do 6 hours of gate guard a day and call it a day, others are mentoring, etc. The camp is your biggest variable and makes it difficult to give you a suggestion.

Just take whatever courses you can and keep asking about a spot. Besides going to the regs and getting "lucky" enough to get the battalion going that's about all you can do.


----------

